# What are the best PE Civil Review Courses



## mind4biz (Feb 4, 2008)

What are the best PE Civil Review Courses? Specifically in person, but if you know any good online ones that will work too. Planning to take the Oct 08 PE in Civil either Construction or Water/Env.


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (Feb 14, 2008)

Vote here for School of PE!


----------



## awdturboiv (Jun 10, 2008)

I took the PEreview.net online course and found it to be very helpful. Lets hope I pass!


----------

